# Time Sheets



## jakejorgenson (Mar 17, 2009)

What do you do for time sheets for employees that work primarily on site? Framing, trim, siding, tile, etc. I have 4 guys right now and have just been using paper time sheets but I feel like I might be losing a little money due to improper time tracking or the little fudge factor that sometimes gets put in. (at the end of lunch and things, 10 minutes a day x 4 guys x a years work is something like $2,500 not including labor burden). What have you found that works well but isn't too much money up front? Something like a ExakTime? Something similar to this?


----------



## HUI (Jan 21, 2011)

I have been using Exak time and I love it. I have 3 employees. We use the pocket clocks since we all carry iPhones. It is pretty expensive to set up for me since the iPhone Liz encephalitis is 200 bucks per phone but I keep the Liscense if they quite. It works good for transferring the data from the time sheets to Quickbooks too. Call out there and ask for Stephanie. She is a pleasure to work with. Tell her Mark Haskins told you to call. 
I also know it will reduce my workmanship comp cost also by coding different days as different jobs. For me excavation is quite abit higher than say septic install. So I can break out those items


----------



## TreeMo (May 24, 2011)

Do they all have access to phones? I'd recommend you setup what's called an "IVR Time and Attendance System." Basically, when your employees arrive on site the call in. Before they leave they call in again. If there is a phone on site, you can make sure they are only able to call in from that phone. You give each employee a pin that they can enter so you know who is calling. There are a few vendors that do this out of the box, but as a result they are more expensive (Kind of like buying your shelving at Room & Board or Crate & Barrel). If you want a cheaper solution, consider going with a "hosted IVR" vendor who can help you setup your own solution (Kind of like buying the wood to build your own bookshelf).


----------



## jakejorgenson (Mar 17, 2009)

I ordered the ExakTime JobClock system and they have the 30 day guarantee on it that I'm going to try. I think we should know if the value is there by the end of the 30 days. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## HUI (Jan 21, 2011)

Did you get the job clocks or the pocket clocks?


----------



## healthyhomes (Mar 14, 2008)

jakejorgenson said:


> I ordered the ExakTime JobClock system and they have the 30 day guarantee on it that I'm going to try. I think we should know if the value is there by the end of the 30 days. Thanks for the reply.


No No! Go to tsheets.com $20 per month. Best $20 fee I have ever spent. Employees text in and out. Can even gps track them if you want. Very reliable, easy to use, creates a full report for you.


----------



## Jason-F (Jul 4, 2009)

How is it working out?


----------



## tlcarri (Jun 6, 2011)

and what happens when they conveniently forget to log in. they still expect the 8 hours pay.


----------



## HUI (Jan 21, 2011)

tlcarri said:


> and what happens when they conveniently forget to log in. they still expect the 8 hours pay.


My guys get time off. If they had a factory job and forgot to clock in they don't get paid. Personally i think it is working very well. I gave some leeway for the first couple of weeks. But now we son have any problems


----------



## gpw11 (Feb 16, 2012)

Just wondering how this, or any other solutions are working out for people. I revamped our system about a year ago from an old paper-based one and am now collecting weekly timesheets in a spreadsheet, and copying that data over into invoicing and payroll spreadsheets. It works better than before, but is still kind of a ***** when we're rolling with ten guys jumping between multiple projects. 

Most of the products I've seen seem more geared towards a corporate environment, does Tsheets.com allow one to log to a jobsite/multiple job sites a day, and track expenses incurred? 

Accuracy isn't really the main concern for me here, but just ease of data tracking and transfer.


----------



## HUI (Jan 21, 2011)

I've been very happy with Exak time. It works great for the Foreman and also the Employees. Exak time only tracks time worked. It won't handle money. So if you have multiple pay rates it can get a bit confusing there


----------

